# Inaccurate fresh water tank guage



## Chudders

Had my our Euramobil Integra 810 HS for about 3 months now and very pleased I am. Been away a few times but the weather has not been conducive to a nice relaxing weekend. However, I have noticed that the fresh water tank guage indicates 75% when tank is full. Similarly when it reads 25% its about half full. I know that tank guages generally are somewhat unreliable but does anyone know if there is any adjustment possible. I think the sender unit is fitted in to the tank through the top. The setup may be the same on other makes of motorhome.
Any comments appreciated.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Chudders said:


> Had my our Euramobil Integra 810 HS for about 3 months now and very pleased I am. Been away a few times but the weather has not been conducive to a nice relaxing weekend. However, I have noticed that the fresh water tank guage indicates 75% when tank is full. Similarly when it reads 25% its about half full. I know that tank guages generally are somewhat unreliable but does anyone know if there is any adjustment possible. I think the sender unit is fitted in to the tank through the top. The setup may be the same on other makes of motorhome.
> Any comments appreciated.
> Thanks, Dave


Hi Dave,

I can't help with the problem, other than to say that we have the same problem. Our tank sender unit is made up of four probes of varying sizes, and the more probes that are in contact with the water, the higher the reading.
At home, our external tap and hose dispenses 2 galls every 45 seconds, so on that basis, after 8 minutes of filling up, we've got 16 galls, ( a fraction over half a tank), which is enough for a weekend away. However the gauge shows 3/4 of a tank. :?

Other than replacing the sender unit for a more accurate one, I don't know of another way round the problem. Lets hope someone else does, eh? :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks Jock, It,s not a big deal but I just like everything to work properly if I can. I had an Autotrail before and that tank guage was way worse. One minute it would read full and 5 minutes later empty. Did not bother with that one at all, just ignored it. I knew when the tank was full when it came out the overflow.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Telbell

It seems to be a common problem with many makes chudders.

I'm able to re-set the guage by turning a tiny screw on the top of the water tank but after a few fillings it all goes haywire so I have to re-set it again when I know the tank is empty/full

Frustrating but not too big a deal


----------



## Chudders

Thanks, I will look to see if there is a screw as you describe, but as you say not a major problem. If it was easy to do though I would like to try.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Chudders

Telbell said:


> It seems to be a common problem with many makes chudders.
> 
> I'm able to re-set the guage by turning a tiny screw on the top of the water tank but after a few fillings it all goes haywire so I have to re-set it again when I know the tank is empty/full
> 
> Frustrating but not too big a deal


Had a look today and yes found a very small screw on the top of the sender unit. So small you could miss it. Gave it a partial turn and it did alter the reading on the guage. So I filled the tank right up and then adjusted that screw untill the guage read 100%. Started to empty tank and the percenatge decreased as you would expect. Now I will just have to see if it maintains its readings etc. If so, will be pleased.
Thanks to everyone for comments and suggestions.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Telbell

> Had a look today and yes found a very small screw on the top of the sender unit. So small you could miss it


Great news Dave-fwiw I've found that when I fill fresh water "gently" ie use a watering can to put just a bit in at a time, the guage stays accurate for a fair while.

It's when I fill with a hosepipe that the guage goes all over the place. May be coincidence but it's probable that water plashes around and disturbs the sensor?

( I may know nowt about electricity but can I have a certificate in water sensors now? :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Zebedee

Telbell said:


> ( I may know nowt about electricity but can I have a certificate in water sensors now? :lol: :lol: :lol: )


You can if you can fix mine Tel.

Sometimes it's completely and utterly accurate . . . but that's only when it's completely and utterly empty. :wink: :lol: :lol:

The swine shows 0% all the time! :evil:

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Been and emptied the tank again and re filled it about wjhat I thought by sight was half way, lo and behold the gauge read 48%. Happy at the moment. but will wait and see in long run
Thanks to all
Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Chudders said:


> Been and emptied the tank again and re filled it about wjhat I thought by sight was half way, lo and behold the gauge read 48%. Happy at the moment. but will wait and see in long run
> Thanks to all
> Dave


Sounds good Dave.

I'm assuming you are not on a water meter. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Chudders

JockandRita said:


> Chudders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been and emptied the tank again and re filled it about wjhat I thought by sight was half way, lo and behold the gauge read 48%. Happy at the moment. but will wait and see in long run
> Thanks to all
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good Dave.
> 
> I'm assuming you are not on a water meter. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock. :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep Im afraid I am on a meter but it,s worth it to try and sort it. I normally wait to fill up when I get to a site so once or twice wont break the bank
Thanks, Dave


----------



## PhilK

*tank sensors*

Given the price of motorhomes, why cant we have sensors with 8 prongs that goes in 12% increments, same wiring, we get what we accept.

Phil


----------

